# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Διατροφική αύξηση τεστοστερόνης

## Muscleboss

Διατροφική αύξηση τεστοστερόνης

Η τεστοστερόνη είναι μια αρσενική ορμόνη που υποστηρίζει την μυϊκή ανάπτυξη. Τα επίπεδα τις ποικίλλουν από άτομο σε άτομο, όπως και ο ρυθμός του μεταβολισμού μας.Μερικά άτομα έχουν το χάρισμα να έχουν υψηλό μεταβολισμό, έτσι λοιπόν και ορισμένοι bodybuilders έχουν το χάρισμα να έχουν υψηλά επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης από τους υπολοιπους. 
Όταν βρισκόμαστε σε περίοδο όγκου σκοπός μας είναι να προστατεύσουμε οποιοδήποτε μυϊκό κέρδος – αυτό μεταφράζεται όμως ότι και τα επίπεδα τις τεστοστερόνης πρέπει να είναι υψηλά έτσι ώστε να διατηρούμε το αναβολικό περιβάλλον που σαν αποτέλεσμα θα έχει περισσότερα μυϊκά κέρδη. 
Πάντα έχουμε στο μυαλό μας την μυϊκή ανάπτυξη, έτσι ώστε oι μύες μας να είναι γεμάτοι. εφόσον επιδιώκουμε αυτό θα πρέπει να δώσουμε στους μύς μας την ευκαιρία να επανακάπτουν, επειδή αυτό ασφαλώς σημαίνει μυϊκή ανάπτυξη. Επίσης, καλύψτε τις ανάγκες συμπληρωμάτων σας με την βιταμίνη C και τα PS. Ακολουθήστε τις παρακάτω οδηγίες για την διατήρηση σε υψηλά επίπεδα τον αναβολικών ορμονών για ανάπτυξη ομοια με ενός φυτού. 

*
1)ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΤΕ ΚΟΚΚΙΚΟ ΚΡΕΑΣ 
*





Έρευνες έδειξαν ότι , σε σχέση με μια δίαιτα πλούσια σε κρέας, μια χορτοφαγική δίαιτα μπορεί να ρίξει τα επίπεδα τις τεστοστερόνης. Επίσης κάποια αλλα αποτελέσματα έδειξαν ότι μια δίαιτα πλούσια σε λιπαρά (εντός ορίων πάντα και όχι saturated fat) προωθεί την αύξηση τις τεστοστερόνης σε σχέση πάντα με μια δίαιτα που είναι χαμηλή σε λιπαρά. Το κρέας περιέχει χοληστερόλη, έναν προπομπό για πολλές ορμόνες, εμπεριεχομένων και τις τεστοστερόνης. Το κόκκινο κρέας είναι πλούσιο σε ψευδάργυρο, που είναι ένα απαραίτητο μέταλλο για την υποστήριξη τις τεστοστερόνης. Συμπεριλαβετε λοιπόν σε 2 από τα 5-6 καθημερινά γεύματα τις ημέρας σας, μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα, άπαχο μοσχαρίσιο φιλέτο, rost beed για την διατήρηση υψηλών επιπεδων τεστοστερόνης. 

*
2) «ΠΟΝΤΑΡΕΤΕ» ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΛΟΥΣ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ 

*
Πρέπει να έχετε κατά νου ότι το μεταπροπονητικό σας γεύμα πρέπει να είναι άφθονο σε απλούς υδατάνθρακες, περίπου με 0.5 το 0.6 gr ανά 0.5kg του σωματικού σας βάρους δηλαδή περίπου 1gr ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους. Αυτό θα βοηθήσει να κορυφώσει τα επίπεδα ινσουλίνης, αλλάζοντας το μεταβολισμό σας σε μυϊκά αναπτυξιακή κατάσταση. Επίσης υπάρχει και ένας ακόμα λόγος για να καταναλώνεται σάκχαρα μετά την προπονηση: Το μεταπροπονητικό σε υψηλά επίπεδα ινσουλίνης περιβάλλον, καταστέλλεται από την κορτιζόλη, την «μυοκαταστροφική» αυτή ορμόνη που πιέζει τον μεταβολισμό σε μια καταβολική κατάσταση με αποτέλσμα την απώλεια μυϊκής μάζας. Υψηλά επίπεδα κορτιζόλης όχι μονο οδηγούν στην μείωση μυϊκού ιστού, αλλα επίσης μειώνει και την τεστοστερόνη στο σώμα μας. Η επαρκής εισαγωγή υδατανθράκων κατά την μεταπροπονητική περίοδο μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο «μπλοκάρισμα» της κορτιζόλης από τα υψηλά επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης που προκλήθεισαν από την άφθονη ποσότητα υδατανθράκων. 

*
3) ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΤΕ WHEY ΚΑΙ ΓΛΟΥΤΑΜΙΝΗ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ* 

Η whey έινια μια ευκολοχώνευτη πρωτεΐνη που είναι πλούσια σε BCAA.Μια μελέτη έδειξε ότι η κατανάλωση BCAA πριν από μια δραστηριότητα με απαιτήσεις στον χορό τις αντοχής βοηθησε να διατηρεί τα επίπεδα της τεστοστερόνης. Πρακτικά, 20g πρωτεΐνης whey θα “παρήγαγε” περίπου 7g of BCAA. Επίσης προσθέστε και 5g Γλουταμίνης για να βοηθήσετε στον χειρισμό τις κορτιζόλης και την διατήρηση τις τεστοστερόνης. Ο συνδυασμός whey/γλουταμίνης με μια μικρή ποσότητα από αργής καύσης υδατάνθρακες όπως Βρώμη, η δημητριακά σίκαλης, η με μια μίξη με νερό και «συμπληρωματικούς» αργής καύσης υδατανθράκων, ψωμί σίκαλης ή γλυκοπατάτες θα βοηθούσε στα παραπάνω. Καταναλώστε ένα τέτοιο γεύμα 40 λεπτά πριν την προπόνηση. 


*4) «ΠΟΝΤΑΡΕΤΕ» ΣΤΑ ΦΩΣΦΟΛΙΠΙΔΙΑ* 

Η φυσφατιδηλσερίνη είναι ένα συμπλήρωμα που παράγεται κύριος από σόγια. Η φυσφατιδηλσερίνη και αλλα φωσφολιπίδια απατώνται στην κυτταρική μεμβράνη. Η φυσφατιδηλσερίνη έδειξε ότι μειώνει την αυξανώμενη κορτιζόλη κατά την διάρκεια τις άσκησης, προωθεί την ομοιόσταση με τα σωματικά κύτταρα και υποστηρίζει τις πρωτεΐνες στο να διαχειριστούν την λειτουργία τις μεμβράνης. Καταναλώστε 800mg κάθε μέρα. Αν δεν μπορείτε να το "αντεπεχετε" οικονομικά τουλάχιστον πριν τις σκληρά προπονητικές μέρες, έτσι ώστε να βοηθήσετε στον χειρισμό τις κορτιζόλης. Μην ξεχνατε : Κρατήστε τα επίπεδα τις κορτιζόλης χαμηλά διότι βοηθάτε στην διατήρηση υψηλών επιπεδων τεστοστερόνης. 

*
5) ΑΥΞΗΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΛΗΨΗ ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗΣ C 

*





Ο 100% φυσικός χυμός πορτοκαλι είναι μια αξιοσημείωτη πηγή από απλούς υδατάνθρακες για το "μεταπροπονιτκο" σας γεύμα και είναι επίσης μια σημαντική πηγή βιταμίνης C. Σημαντικό να αναφερθεί επίσης ότι αυτή Η ενδυνάμωση του οργανισμού γίνετε κατά βάση συμπλήρωμα βιταμίνης C. Έρευνες έδειξαν ότι συμπληρώματα βιταμίνης C μπορούν να βοηθήσουν στην μείωση τον επιπεδων κορτιζόλης στους athletes που ασχολούνται με τα βάρη. 
Μια παραδοχή λέει : Τα υψηλά επίπεδα κορτιζόλης ισοδυναμούν με τα χαμηλά επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης. Λαμβάνεται το λιγότερο 500mg Βιταμίνης C το πρωί με το πρώτο σας γεύμα και αλλα επιπλέον 500mg αργά το απόγευμα με το τρίτο Η τέταρτο γεύμα σας. 



*6) ΜΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΠΡΟΠΟΝEIΣΤΕ* 

Πως αναγνωρίζουμε άμα υπερπροπονούμαστε ? Άμα ακολουθείται μια δίαιτα με υψηλά ποσοστά θερμίδων όπου περιέχει το λιγότερο 2gr πρωτεΐνης ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους καθημερινά και συνεχίζεται να μην αναπτύσεστε μυϊκά υπάρχει σημαντική πιθανότητα να υπερπροπονήστε. Η αρκετά συχνή προπόνηση σε συνδυασμό με πολλά set σε κάθε ασκήση θα προκαλέσει την αχαλίνωτη αύξηση τις κορτιζόλης. Αυτό οδηγεί σε χαμηλότερα επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης απομακρύνοντας μας από το στόχο να έχουμε μυϊκά κέρδη. Ίσος είναι δύσκολο να το αποδεχτούμε, αλλα χρειαζόμαστε ένα πρόγραμμα με περισσότερες μέρες ξεκούρασης σε σχέση με τον αριθμό τον sets που ακολουθούμε για κάθε μυϊκή ομάδα. Σε περίπτωση που ακολουθήσετε την προαναφερθείσα τακτική θα παρατηρήσετε μυϊκά κέρδη και σημαντική βελτίωση στην ανάρρωση που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τα χαμηλά επίπεδα κορτιζόλης…Με λίγα λόγια αυξήστε την τεστοστερόνη. 

*7) ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΑΕΡΟΒΙΚΗ* 

Η αερόβια άσκηση μειώνει την τεστοστερόνη. Όταν έρθει Η στιγμή να μειώσετε τα ποσοστά λιπούς στο σώμα σας η αεροβίωση είναι μια σημαντική πτυχή όλου του επιθυμητού αποτελέσματος. Όταν όμως βρισκόμαστε σε κατάσταση αύξηση τις μυϊκής μάζας η αεροβική μπορεί να λειτουργήσει εναντίον μας. Ακόμα και αν επιδήδεστε σε κάποιου είδους αεροβικής άσκησης μπορεί να σας οδηγήσει σε αποτελέσματα υπερπροπόνσης. Και οι δύο όροι μπορούν να παρεμποδίσουν την αύξηση μυών με την ώθηση τις κορτιζόλης, η οποια καταστέλλει στη συνέχεια τα επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης. 


*Το παραπάνω άρθρο είναι από τον Asdf*

----------


## gym

ευχαριστουμε για το αρθρο !
υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι λοιπον να αυξησουμε την τεστοστερονη στο σωμα μας μεσω της διατροφης.
Το θεμα ειναι ποσο πιστοι ειμαστε σε αυτο που κανουμε και συνεπεις.Πολυ ενδιαφερον το αρθρο αυτο! :08. Toast:

----------


## Xefteris

Τι είναι τα φωσφιλιπίδια και που τα βρίσκουμε?

----------


## bowthruster

Αποτελούν δομικό συστατικό της κυτταρικής μεμβράνης. Μπορείς να τα βρεις σε "καλές" ποσότητες στον κρόκο του αυγού, στο συκώτι, στη σόγια ( :02. Puke: ) και τα φυστίκια.

----------


## Xefteris

Thanks  :01. Smile:   Είχα διαβάσει για τα λιπαρά και την σχέση τους με την σύνθεση των ορμονών δηλαδή εν ολίγοις ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τρώμε λιπαρά και να μην τα στερούμε εντελώς από τον οργανισμό σας.

----------


## andrikos3kala

Eξαιρετικό άρθρο αλλά λίγο οφφ να κανω μια ερώτηση αν κάποιος υπερπροπονείται υπάρχουν στοιχεία που το αποδεικνύουν?

----------


## tasos2

> Eξαιρετικό άρθρο αλλά λίγο οφφ να κανω μια ερώτηση αν κάποιος υπερπροπονείται υπάρχουν στοιχεία που το αποδεικνύουν?


Οταν υπερπροπονεισαι δεν υπαρχει βελτιωση απο την προπονηση ποτε και ισως να γινεσαι και χειροτερος. Επισης βαριεσαι να πας για προπονηση

----------


## leonardos

Παρα πολύ καλο και κατατοπιστικό το άρθρο Muscleboss,μια μικρή ερώτηση όμως θα ήθελα να κάνω και οι γνωστες του θέματος ας μου δώσουν την λύση,αν ήδη παίρνεις αμινοξέα 1)αντί-catabolic-off 2)pre -workout booster 3)post-workout support 4)night-time formula που είναι για να κρατάνε το σώμα σε μια καθημερινή διαρκεί (αναβολική κατάσταση)μαζί με tribudex που είναι για αύξηση της τεστοστερόνης.Θα είναι όμως υπερβολή να ακολουθήσεις κάποιος και το άρθρο;;η θα πρέπει να επιλέξει ή το ένα ή το άλλο; η δεν παίζει ρολο και μπορεί ας πούμε να τα κάνει όλα μαζί ;; ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων.

----------


## TheWorst

> Επισης βαριεσαι να πας για προπονηση


αυτο ειναι  τελειως ατοπο

----------


## beefmeup

οχι δεν ειναι..
απο τα πρωτα σημαδια της υπερποπονησης,ειναι η ελειψη ενδιαφεροντος για γυμναστηριο..
αλλα ειμαστε οφ τοπικ εδω.

----------


## TheWorst

οταν εκανα υπερπροπονηση ηταν η περιοδος που καθομουν για 3-4 ωρες και βαρουσα αγρια στο γυμναστηριο καθε μερα.. Βασικα δε βλεπω καν πως υπερπροπονησαι οταν δεν εχεις κεφι για προπονηση..

----------


## Xxlakis

Σε βαθος χρονου προκυπτει αυτο...

----------


## tyler_durden

Οταν διαβαζω για απλους ποστ γουο,παντα μου γενναται η ιδια απορια..
σκοπος της καταναλωσης σιμπλ καρμπ μετα,ειναι η γρηγορη αναπληρωση γλυκογονου,το πικ ινσουλινης κλπ..μετα την προπονηση ομως η ευαισθησια στην ινσουλινη θα κανει ουτως η αλλιως πικ ψηλο με την προυποθεση πως θα κρατησεις το λιπος χαμηλα οπως πρεπει..

γιατι να χαλασεις λοιπον την ευαισθησια σου τρωγοντας απλους,μειωνοντας παραλληλα τα οφελη που εχει η αυξημενη ευαισθησια που φτιαχνεται σε βαθος χρονου με τους κομπλεξ καρμπς,τα λιγοστα πικ μεσα στη μερα,τα καλα λιπαρα κ.ο.κ;;

----------


## Yannis kor

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά... κράτησε χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπος ακόμα και στο όγκο πάνω από 15% είναι υπερβολή... το λίπος στο σώμα ανεβάζει τα οιστρογόνα και μειώνει την τεστοστερόνη... φάτε καλά λιπαρά 30% των θερμίδων να προέρχονται από καλά λιπαρά όπως ω3, ελαιόλαδο, κρόκο αυγού... κάνε προπόνηση μεγάλης έντασης μικρής διάρκειας... δείτε προπόνηση dorian yates πάνω από 40-50λεπτά βάρη είναι ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΗ 
Κάντε βασικές ασκήσεις όπως πιέσεις μπάρα η αλτήρα, άρσεις θανάτου, σκουοτ
Κόψτε τελείως τσιγάρα , ποτά... κοιμηθείτε 8ώρες... κάντε σεξ κάθε μέρα όσοι έχετε κοπέλα

----------


## isis

> ριξτε του μπαν η βλακεια του δεν εχει ορια


έχει δίκιο το μέλος στην αναφορά του ότι η αύξηση του ποσοστού λίπους συνεπάγεται την αύξηση των οιστρογόνων και την μείωση της τεστοστερόνης. Για το μηχανισμό αυτής της μετατροπής , another time.

----------


## Yannis kor

isis ισχύει ότι το σωματικό λιπός ανεβάζει τα οιστογόνα. για δες τα χοντρα παιδια που εχουν γυναικομαστια

----------


## isis

> isis ισχύει ότι το σωματικό λιπός ανεβάζει τα οιστογόνα. για δες τα χοντρα παιδια που εχουν γυναικομαστια


yeap , I know , ευθύνεται συγκεκριμένος μηχανισμός για αυτήν την μετατροπή. Όποιος θέλει , γράφει αρθράκι γι' αυτό.

----------


## beefmeup

καποια ποστ πηγαν στα οφ..να ειστε πιο προσεκτικοι με το τι γραφετε.

----------


## average_joe

ας αφησω και καποιες ερευνες




> http://jap.physiology.org/content/82/1/49.short
> http://jap.physiology.org/content/82/1/49.full.pdf+html





> Significant correlations were observed between preexercise T and percent energy protein (r = −0.71), percent energy fat (r = 0.72), saturated fatty acids (g ⋅ 1,000 kcal−1 ⋅ day−1;r = 0.77), monounsaturated fatty acids (g ⋅ 1,000 kcal−1 ⋅ day−1;r = 0.79), the polyunsaturated fat-to-saturated fat ratio (r = −0.63), and the protein-to-carbohydrate ratio (r = −0.59).


"σημαντικη συσχετιση παρατηρηθηκε μεταξυ της τεστο πριν την ασκηση και το % ενεργειας απο την πρωτεινη  (r = −0.71), το % της ενεργειας απο λιπαρα (r = 0.72), κορεσμενα (r = 0.77), μονοακορεστα (r = 0.79), τον λογο πολυακορεστων προς κορεσμενων (r = −0.63) και τον λογο πρωτεινης προς υδατανθρακες (r = −0.59)"

το r οσο τεινει στο +1 θετικη συσχετιση, οσο τεινει στο -1 αρνητικη.




> These data confirm that high-intensity resistance exercise results in elevated postexercise T concentrations. A more impressive finding was that dietary nutrients may be capable of modulating resting concentrations of T.


"τα αποτελεσματα επιβεβαιωνουν οτι υψηλης εντασης προπονηση επιφερει αυξημενενη συγκεντωση τεστο μετα την προπο. ενα ακομα πιο ενυπωσιακο ευρημα ειναι οτι η διατροφη μπορει να ρυθμιζει τις συγκεντρωσεις της Τ σε κατασταση ηρεμιας"
link+pdf



> http://jap.physiology.org/content/82/1/49.short
> http://jap.physiology.org/content/82/1/49.full.pdf+html





> The concentrations of serum total and free testosterone were studied in 30 healthy, middle-aged men during a dietary intervention program. When men were transferred from their customary diet to an experimental diet, which contained less fat with a higher polyunsaturated/saturated ratio (P/S-ratio) and more fibre, there was a significant decrease in serum total testosterone concentrations (22.7 +/- 1.2 vs 19.3 +/- 1.1 nmol/l SEM, P less than 0.001). Furthermore, serum free, unbound testosterone fell from 0.23 +/- 0.01 to 0.20 +/- 0.01 nmol/l SEM (P less than 0.01). The hormonal changes were reversible. This observation suggests that testosterone activity in plasma can at least partly be modified by changing the composition of the diet.


"οι συκεντρωσεις της ελευθερης τεστο και της ολικης Τ μελετηθηκαν σε 30 αντρες μεσης ηλικιας...οταν αλλαξαν την διαιτα τους σε μια με λιγοτερα λιπαρα, αυξημενο λογο πολυακορεστων/ κορεσμενων και περισσοτερες φυτικες ινες, παρατηρηθηκε σημαντικη μειωση στην ολικη Τ πλασματος και ελευθερη. οι ορμονικες αλλαγες ηταν αναστρεψιμες. αυτη η παρατηρηση προτεινει οτι η δρασητριοτητα της Τ στο πλασμα του, μπορει να αλλαξει μερικως, με την αλλαγη στην συσταση της διαιτας"
link 



> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6298507


βιταμινη d.
το ενα πειραμα αναφερει 3332IU ημερησιως για ενα χρονο αυξησε συγκεντρωσεις Τ, αλλα με τις αρχικες μετρησεις των ανδρων να εχουν ελλειψη της συγκεντρωσης 25(OH)D  και της αρχικης τους Τ να ναι στο χαμηλοτερο "φυσιολογικο" οριο. το αλλο paper αναφερει σχεση d με τα επιπεδα ανδρογονων στους αντρες.
links



> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21154195
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20050857

----------


## vaggan

τα μονοακορεστα λιπαρα βοηθανε στην αυξηση της τεστο.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

μια διατροφη πλουσια σε κορεσμενο λιπος,βοηθα την φυσικη παραγωγη τεστοστερονης.ο λογος ειναι  οτι η συνθεση της αναβολικης ορμονης,ξεκινα απο ενα βιοχημικο μονοπατι,του οποιου η αρχη ειναι η χοληστερινη,η οποια ως γνωστον βρισκεται σε κορεσμενα-ζωικα λιπη.αυτο βεβαια,δε σημαινει οτι πρεπει να τρωμε πολλα ανθυγειινα τροφιμα,αλλα να προτιμουμε κροκο αβγου,ο οποιος εχει λεκιθινη,ρετινολη,σιδηρο,καθως επισης και μοσχαρισιο κρεας,το οποιο εχει ψευδαργυρο,κυανοκοβαλαμινη  και κρεατινη.επισης,σε συμπληρωμα η παροχη αραχιδονικου και ασπαρτικου οξεως,συμβαλει στην παραγωγη της τεστο.

----------


## andreasaxo

> μια διατροφη πλουσια σε κορεσμενο λιπος,βοηθα την φυσικη παραγωγη τεστοστερονης.ο λογος ειναι  οτι η συνθεση της αναβολικης ορμονης,ξεκινα απο ενα βιοχημικο μονοπατι,του οποιου η αρχη ειναι η χοληστερινη,η οποια ως γνωστον βρισκεται σε κορεσμενα-ζωικα λιπη.αυτο βεβαια,δε σημαινει οτι πρεπει να τρωμε πολλα ανθυγειινα τροφιμα,αλλα να προτιμουμε κροκο αβγου,ο οποιος εχει λεκιθινη,ρετινολη,σιδηρο,καθως επισης και μοσχαρισιο κρεας,το οποιο εχει ψευδαργυρο,κυανοκοβαλαμινη  και κρεατινη.επισης,σε συμπληρωμα η παροχη αραχιδονικου και ασπαρτικου οξεως,συμβαλει στην παραγωγη της τεστο.


Το Ασπαρτικο Οξύ που το δούλεψα για εναν μηνα σερί, δεν καταλαβα κατι.
Η δεν ειναι ακομα ωρα καθότι ειμαι 29, η πρέπει να συνδυαστεί και με κανα αλλο συμπλήρωμα για να δείξει κατι, η θελει συνεχόμενη χρίση για μεγαλο διάστημα και οχι μονο ενα μηνα που το πηρα εγω.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

το καλυτερο supplementation pct,ειναι το εξης:1)SCITEC NUTRITION-ASPARTIC ACID,2)GASPARI NUTRITION-HALODROL,3)SAN-ENDOTEST,4)UNIVERSAL-ANIMAL STACK,5)BSN-AXIS.

----------


## andreasaxo

> το καλυτερο supplementation pct,ειναι το εξης:1)SCITEC NUTRITION-ASPARTIC ACID,2)GASPARI NUTRITION-HALODROL,3)SAN-ENDOTEST,4)UNIVERSAL-ANIMAL STACK,5)BSN-AXIS.


Σας ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Feth

Χρησιμο αρθρο! Παρολαυτα, θα ήθελα να ρωτησω κάτι σχετικά με το ακριβως αντιθετο από αυτό που αναφέρει στον τιτλο, υπάρχει περιπτωση η βρώμη να κατεβάσει την τεστοστερονη λογω του ότι είναι αρκετα υψηλη σε fiber? Ενημερωτικά καταναλώνω περιπου από 300 εως 500 γραμμαρια την ημέρα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ναι εχει βρεθει κι απο μελετες οτι πανω απο 15γρ φυτινες ινες τη μερα σου ριχνουν την τεστο,αμα το ψαξεις.

----------


## Feth

Δηλαδη αν δεν έτρωγα βρωμη και την αντικαταστούσα με άλλον υδατανθρακα παλι μου βγαινει πολύ το fiber από τα λαχανικά που τρωω, να τα μας και τα λαχανικά τώρα είναι κακο να τα τρώμε γιατι θα κατεβασουν την τεστο λογω της ίνας? 15 γραμμαρια πάντως μου φαινονται πολύ λιγα για καποιον που δεν τον νοιαζει το θέμα της τεστοστερόνης.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ψαξτο λιγο με τις ινες...υπαρχουν 2 ειδων.

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

> *feth*
> Χρησιμο αρθρο! Παρολαυτα, θα ήθελα να ρωτησω κάτι σχετικά με το ακριβως αντιθετο από αυτό που αναφέρει στον τιτλο, υπάρχει περιπτωση η βρώμη να κατεβάσει την τεστοστερονη λογω του ότι είναι αρκετα υψηλη σε fiber? Ενημερωτικά καταναλώνω περιπου από 300 εως 500 γραμμαρια την ημέρα.


Κάθεσαι και βλέπεις Rambo, Chuck Noris κλπ. και εκτοξεύεται η τεστοστερόνη στα ύψη!!! :01. Mr. Green: 

Πέρα από το αστείο, για την βρώμη συγκεκριμένα κάπου είχα διαβάσει πως παράγει ένα χημικό το οποίο οδηγεί σε μεγαλύτερη έκλυση τεστοστερόνης στο αίμα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Δηλαδη αν δεν έτρωγα βρωμη και την αντικαταστούσα με άλλον υδατανθρακα παλι μου βγαινει πολύ το fiber από τα λαχανικά που τρωω, να τα μας και τα λαχανικά τώρα είναι κακο να τα τρώμε γιατι θα κατεβασουν την τεστο λογω της ίνας? 15 γραμμαρια πάντως μου φαινονται πολύ λιγα για καποιον που δεν τον νοιαζει το θέμα της τεστοστερόνης.


υπαρχει μια μελετη του 83 πανω σε αυτο το κομματι




> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6298507


η οποια δεν ειναι ακριβως μονο εξαρτωμενη απο τις ινες, μιας κ τους εβαλαν να κανουν κ μια διαιτα χαμηλη σε λιπαρα.
οποτε δεν μπορει να βγει ασφελες συμπερασμα, μιας κ ο παραγοντας τεστο δεν ειχε να κανει αποκλειστικα μονο με τις ινες, αλλα ολοι ξερουμε ποσο συμβαλουν τα λιπαρα στην σωστη ενδοκρινολογικη λειτορουργεια στο κομματι αυτο.

κ υπηρξε αν δεν απατωμαι κ μια αλλη follow-up αρκετα χρονια μετα ( το 2005) ,που εδειξε τα ιδια πραγματα, αλλα κ παλι ηταν με χαμηλα λιπαρα-υψηλες ινες.

εγω δεν θα ανησυχουσα παντως.

εντιτ
η πρωτη αναφερεται πιο πανω απο τον αβερατζ..γερναω :08. Turtle:

----------


## Feth

> Κάθεσαι και βλέπεις Rambo, Chuck Noris κλπ. και εκτοξεύεται η τεστοστερόνη στα ύψη!!!
> 
> .


xaxaxaxa δεν μπορώ να κάτσω ουτε 2 λεπτα να δω ταινια σοβαρα με αυτούς.




> υπαρχει μια μελετη του 83 πανω σε αυτο το κομματι
> 
> 
> 
> η οποια δεν ειναι ακριβως μονο εξαρτωμενη απο τις ινες, μιας κ τους εβαλαν να κανουν κ μια διαιτα χαμηλη σε λιπαρα.
> οποτε δεν μπορει να βγει ασφελες συμπερασμα, μιας κ ο παραγοντας τεστο δεν ειχε να κανει αποκλειστικα μονο με τις ινες, αλλα ολοι ξερουμε ποσο συμβαλουν τα λιπαρα στην σωστη ενδοκρινολογικη λειτορουργεια στο κομματι αυτο.
> 
> κ υπηρξε αν δεν απατωμαι κ μια αλλη follow-up αρκετα χρονια μετα ( το 2005) ,που εδειξε τα ιδια πραγματα, αλλα κ παλι ηταν με χαμηλα λιπαρα-υψηλες ινες.
> 
> ...


Ωραιος, θενκς για την ερευνα δεν την είχα πετυχει κάπου, πάντως και σε αυτή όπως λές δεν μπορεις να ξέρεις για την τεστοστερονη μιας και ηταν σε χαμηλο επιπεδο λιπαρων, καλά εννοείται ότι δεν πρόκειται να ανησυχήσω.. σιγα μην κόψω την βρώμη.  :08. Turtle: 
Πάντως, αν υπήρχε καμια ερευνα μονο με High fibre χωρις συνδυασμο low σε fat θα ήταν πιο καθαρα τα πράγματα ως προς το αν ανεβαζει/κατεβαζει την τεστο :01. Smile:

----------

